# Pilea cadairei



## Grayum (Jun 14, 2006)

I do know this plant is not a "true aquatic", but since planting emersed, some of the leaves are weithering. The stem does have roots forming, will it start to take off soon? anyone with any experiences?


----------



## Grayum (Jun 14, 2006)

Time has answered my question, it is doing very well. The stems under water are growing roots, and the leaves have perked up. After some research, i have found this is actually a "fake" aquatice, as it can only grow emergent.


----------



## philoserenus (Feb 12, 2007)

heyhey!! sry about they being totally off topic but in ur second picture, near the plant u are talking about and on the driftwood, it looks like some kind of creature is taking a leap of faith into the water, haha.


----------

